# chaos space marines tactics



## svorsken93 (Jun 3, 2009)

this is a new tactic i found that actualy work qutie well. 
i call this type of tactics a ''in your face'' tactic. what you are supposed to do is to make so many suprises and things like that so when you play your tactic almost shout ''in your face'' at your opponent
for example a chaos lord on a bike with a personal icon and with one or two bikers squad. super boost 24'' against your opponents base and round two bomb there with lesser deamons and terminators, not to forget summon a greater deamon from your lord or champion. another basic is to send two rhino filled with khorne beserkes. 
hope this is going to help all chaos space marines users :biggrin:
please replay about your thoughts about this tactic


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Rhino spam is a good tactic. Especially with the current rules.


----------



## svorsken93 (Jun 3, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Rhino spam is a good tactic. Especially with the current rules.


off course. especily when you spam with khorne beserkers with a skull champion with power wepon/power fist and plasma pistol ready to blow som holes in your opponents models


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I personally play a Space player with A LOT (and I mean A LOT) of heavy artillery, I shove 9 khorne bezerkers (including skull champion+power weapon+plasma pistol) and Lucius the Eternal in a Land Raider and run it forward. This protects them, and with Lucius' power from his armour this make this squad nigh-invincable. Plus they can consolidate back into the raider after dissembarking into assult, and this protects them from this players fire.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

Deus Mortis said:


> I personally play a Space player with A LOT (and I mean A LOT) of heavy artillery, I shove 9 khorne bezerkers (including skull champion+power weapon+plasma pistol) and Lucius the Eternal in a Land Raider and run it forward. This protects them, and with Lucius' power from his armour this make this squad nigh-invincable. Plus they can consolidate back into the raider after dissembarking into assult, and this protects them from this players fire.


Bezerkers lead by Lucius?? Blasphemy!!:angry:


----------



## tangerine dream (Jun 20, 2009)

I have to admit that I don't follow the fluff strictly, especially now when it doesn't seem to matter so much, but it still feels kind of wrong.

Fair play though as the rules allow it and he is a cc based character. And if it kicks ass then all's fair in war and more war.


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

What is even worse with 5th ed you could have two IC in one unit think of Kharn and Lucius in a Zerker Squad hehe. Talk about Blasphemy!!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

If Kharne roles ones on Lucious and he saves does that mean that he then hits Kharn back... thats pretty Chaos like in its own right. :grin:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Being honest the tactic is flawed by one thing
If i see fast moving icons and lesser daemons and terminators in reserve
Regardless of the cover save I will shoot the hell out of it
So a chaos lord with 2 bikers would receive a volley of plasma fire etc
Though its probably useful as it keeps fire away from other parts of your army 
plus you have a 3+ save 

Its a nice little shock tactic but its not a tactic I would personally rely on
Actually I would really like to see a fight between Kharn and Lucius
Brute force against pure skill


----------



## xCr0okz- (Jul 20, 2009)

yea good point that would be cool duel
how many slaneesh cult followers does it take to screw in a light bulb?
2 but dont ask me how they got in there
hahaha i thought that was funny when i read it
and on the tactics that sounds pretty awesome you would have a nice mix of durability and pure brutality
but anyone who sees that squad is gonna blow it sky high


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Slaanesh followers couldn't screw in a light bulb they'd have too much fun shocking themselves.

Deamon bombing can be very effective if you also make the rest of your army scary looking and because of that the enemy ignores the biker with the icon. If you make your bikers nurgle and turbo, they will waste a lot of firepower killing a few models


----------

